# My Kerf Maker



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I copied Jay Custom Creations simple Kerfmaker. I made three, one for each of my blades. I used Red Oak and Walnut. A good use for scraps.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

What is it?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Ibangwood said:


> What is it?


It is used to size grooves and dados. It take in account the kerf of your blade. You can buy them like this for 73 bucks:

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/featured/km-1-kerfmaker.html

Or make your own. Mine is not adjustable for different kerfs so I made 3 different ones for each of my blades.

It is dead on. I just made 6 dados, 18 inches long and they are tight and snug. No wobble.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

sweet. one of those is on my list. someday hope to get off my tuckus and make it.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

It appears to be missing one aspect. I'm I missing something from the pictures?

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> It appears to be missing one aspect. I'm I missing something from the pictures?
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


What would that be? Aa patent LOL!:laughing: It works so if there is something I missed I would like to know....


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

mengtian said:


> What would that be? Aa patent LOL!:laughing: It works so if there is something I missed I would like to know....












The Kerfmaker has two thumb screws. On to set the blade kerf and the other sets the slot width. How do you setup your version?

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.









This is my first Kerfmaker before I had brass thumb screws.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> View attachment 70573
> 
> 
> The Kerfmaker has two thumb screws. On to set the blade kerf and the other sets the slot width. How do you setup your version?
> ...


If you read my first post "carefully" (j/k:laughingyou would have seen this:


> I made three, one for each of my blades


I cut the kerf for each one and labeled them. This way I don't have to mess with anything else, just measure the board.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

mengtian said:


> If you read my first post "carefully" (j/k:laughingyou would have seen this:
> 
> I cut the kerf for each one and labeled them. This way I don't have to mess with anything else, just measure the board.


Well with all due respect. What you have is not a Kerfmaker. But it seems to work on 3 sizes. The Kerfmaker allows a great deal more. Why don't you go ahead and build one and experience how much more you can do with it.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Well with all due respect. What you have is not a Kerfmaker. But it seems to work on 3 sizes. The Kerfmaker allows a great deal more. Why don't you go ahead and build one and experience how much more you can do with it.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


I am quite happy with I have. They have all been used and are very accurate. Bridgecity tools hasn't complained but maybe I will call it Kerfmaker-Lite:laughing:

Calling it "my thing a ma jig" might be even more confusing to people.

From Bridgecitytools website:


> The KM-1 KerfMaker is an ingenious little tool that makes sizing grooves and dado cuts painlessly easy. It is unbelievably fast and accurate.


That is what mine does. No, it can't adjust for differnent sizes but for me that is not a big deal. Besides the adjustable kerf (up to 1/2") what does a Kerfmaker do that the one I made does not?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

mengtian said:


> I am quite happy with I have. They have all been used and are very accurate. Bridgecity tools hasn't complained but maybe I will call it Kerfmaker-Lite:laughing:
> 
> Calling it "my thing a ma jig" might be even more confusing to people.
> 
> ...


Well I guess more than 3 sizes. Also if you put a dado blade in, it doesn't mater what it's set on. I guess if your happy, go for it. I'm just not sure why you don't just build a Kerfmaker. If you did I'm sure you would understand. Kinda like explaining why power windows are better. Thats all.

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Well I guess more than 3 sizes. Also if you put a dado blade in, it doesn't mater what it's set on. I guess if your happy, go for it. I'm just not sure why you don't just build a Kerfmaker. If you did I'm sure you would understand. Kinda like explaining why power windows are better. Thats all.
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


Well, some folks don't know why I jump out of airplanes either:laughing:

I get what the Kerfmaker does. I just don't need it. My wife was in the shower getting ready to go out for dinner and I had 30 minutes to kill and some spare wood...thought I would just share it....


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

So where are the plans to build one and how do you use it?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

vursenbach said:


> So where are the plans to build one and how do you use it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


You mean for this non Kerfmaker thing-a-ma-bob? LOL:laughing:
Google "kerfmaker" and you will find a few sites. This one is pretty straightforward:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mengtian said:


> It is used to size grooves and dados. It take in account the kerf of your blade. You can buy them like this for 73 bucks:
> 
> http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/featured/km-1-kerfmaker.html
> 
> ...


Can you give more explanation of what it is/does. I am sort of thick headed and do not understand.

George


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> Can you give more explanation of what it is/does. I am sort of thick headed and do not understand.
> 
> George


Watch the video...better than I can explain it.
This is Jay Custom Creations Video is posted above.

This is Bridge City Tools...maker of the Kerfmaker:
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/featured/km-1-kerfmaker.html


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Can you give more explanation of what it is/does. I am sort of thick headed and do not understand.
> 
> George


George

The Kerfmaker makes cutting dados on the table saw a snap. The true version of the tool as two adjustments. You first set the width of the saw kerf. Then on the other end of the device you set it for the width of the piece going in the dado. Both of these measurements do not require you to measure them because of how the tool works. If you saw the video you would be crazy to not want one. Also the tool can be made in shop so there isn't a real need to buy one.

If I sold table saws for a living. I would put one in with the supplied wrench that changes the blade.


If you have one...
you will never have to dial in a set of dado cutters
you will never have to worry about plywood with odd thicknesses.
you will have well fitting joints not too tight or too loose.
you will not have to do a bunch of trial and error cuts
you won't have to measure
you can cut just one or two without setup time.
you can cut dados for different thickness from one to another.
You can use it with a router, odd plywood not a problem.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------

